# Cougar Barbie!



## WarDance (Feb 27, 2009)

This has nothing to do with EMS but I'm considering getting one of these for my cousin's 4 year old!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjDmCEJokZs


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 27, 2009)

Funny video:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 28, 2009)

OH GOD! Haha! I'm laughing so hard I can't breathe!!!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 28, 2009)

ROFL!  That's inspired!


----------



## FireStrut (Feb 28, 2009)

*Now thats funny. My wife loved it.*


----------



## WarDance (Mar 1, 2009)

This was even better now that I've got lots of beer in me!  Maybe I should drink more often!


----------



## Wee-EMT (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol! That's awesome!


----------



## EmtFinch (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats pretty funny. Wardance i think you got to much time on your hands to find stuff like that lol


----------



## WarDance (Mar 3, 2009)

EmtFinch said:


> Thats pretty funny. Wardance i think you got to much time on your hands to find stuff like that lol



It was an SNL skit that someone sent me hahaha.  I wish I had the time to go searching for these kind of things!

I think I'm going to go to Walmart and ask what isle I can find the cougar barbie!


----------

